# Golden Retrievers in Field Trials 2012



## Gerry Clinchy

Yes, I'm biased, I admit it. Plus, I'll do almost anything to avoid working on my income taxes, so I started keeping a list of Golden Retrievers who have placed in field trials in 2012. 

If I've missed anyone so far, let me know, and I'll correct it. The intent is to keep editing the list as the year progresses.

The # in ( ) is the # entered in that stake. I've noted 
*points in major stakes in red & bold*; 
*or new QAA*
QAA in red, but not bold; 
Major Stakes JAMs also in red; (not bold as placement is ***)
*points in Derby in blue bold*; and 
** status achieved in blue, not bold.
Qual 3,4,JAMs are also in blue as that would also be ** status (GRCA system) 
Info taken from Entry Express.

I've color coded the dogs' names in a similar fashion: titled: red, bold; *** red, not bold. ** blue. In some cases I have not coded by color, since I'm not certain of whether ** or ***. There is one I'm not sure of. Feel free to fix that for me. I could only go by what was on k9data to do this quickly.

*Golden Retriever Field Trial Results – 2012*

1/7 Topbrass Savanah** Derby JAM Treasure Coast (19)
1/20 
*FC Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey* Open RJAM San Diego CA (75)
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Blue Bonnet TX (31)

2/10
Topbrass No Time to Paws*** *Open 1st* Coastal Bend TX (95)
LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess with Texas** Qual JAM Coastal Bend TX (30)
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Coastal Bend TX (19)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua*** *Qual 1st *Arcadiana LA (24)
2/17 
Topbrass Hawk’s Red Wing** Qual JAM Tar Heel GA (32)
Wascatch’s Red Desert Rainy*** OA/Amat JAM Sagehens CA (66)
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga*** OA/Amat JAM Sagehens CA
2/24 
*FC Bro’s Counterfeit Folly* Open JAM Sacramento CA (67)
Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold*** Open JAM Sacramento CA
3/2 
Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae*** Amat JAM Red River TX (75)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** Qual RJAM Red River TX (25)
Topbrass Firestorm** Qual JAM Red River TX
HgoldrockettesTeddy** Qual JAM Snowbird GA (29)
3/9 
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** Qual 1st Wichita Falls TX (24)
Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Open JAM NW Mo TX (108)
Millpond Musket Man *** Qual RJAM Black Warrior AL (31)
Redd Man *** *Qual 1st *Black Warrior AL
3/16
ATR Doc Holiday*** *Qual 1st *Port Arthur TX (30)
Thistle Rock's Red Ike** Qual JAM Port Arthur TX
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Port Arthur TX (17)
Firemark's Little Hot Tee*** Qual 3rd Central Arkansas AR ((27)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua*** Qual RJAM Central Arkansaas AR (27)
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole*** Amat JAM Magnolia River AL (45)
3/23
Titus Andronicus of Laurelhurst *** Amat JAM Tacoma WA (36)
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga *** Amat JAM Tacoma
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst ** Qual RJAM Tacoma (24)
Topbrass Mac's Backup Gunner** Qual JAM Tacoma
Topbrass Chipotle** Qual JAM Tacoma
Topbrass Savannah** Derby JAM Jacksonville FL (31)
Special Touchs Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** Amat JAM Cajun Riviera (47) LA
Redd Man*** Qual JAM Bluegrass KY (29)

At some point, I may run out of characters for one post ... so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. Who would have thought we would have so many Goldens doing so well in field trials this year? NOT COMPLAININ' !!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Hey, does anyone know how to format this stuff so that it looks neat?


----------



## C Torinus

Great job and fun to read. Another golden now running opens hoping, hoping for placements, of course:

Millpond Rough N Rowdy (DOB 1/19/2009) 2011 results:
North Florida Q win January first time out
Wisconsin Amateur Field Trial Club Spring Q 3rd handled by me, his owner.


----------



## C Torinus

Oops, sorry, I see you were looking for 2012 placements. Oh, well. Let's hope there will be some.


----------



## Goldenboy

Gerry,

No shame in being biased (or putting off your taxes). How about adding titles such as Casey's and Jester's FC?


----------



## moscowitz

Also Elizabeth Wilson's Woody.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Goldenboy said:


> Gerry,
> 
> No shame in being biased (or putting off your taxes). How about adding titles such as Casey's and Jester's FC?


That's why I used the bold red for their names ... I was trying to get each placement on one line & adding the titles would have not worked out.

However, please ... anyone who can figure out how to do that, make it so.
-------
Okay I figured out how to get enough room on one line for the titles. But still can't get spaces in between the different colums in each line.

If others need to add dogs, you can just cut and paste the list from the original post and add anyone that's missing ... like Woody. If you have the information on Woody's ribbon, just add it. I admit I was going bleary-eyed trying to sort out the Goldens.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Hi Gerry:

Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua also had a Qual. win the weekend of 2/10/12 at Arcadiana. The second win a few weeks later pushed him into now having to run AA stakes.

Your message box is full!!!!! I don't think anyone likes to do their taxes and any excuse will work.

Glenda


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Glenda Brown said:


> Hi Gerry:
> 
> Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua also had a Qual. win the weekend of 2/10/12 at Arcadiana. The second win a few weeks later pushed him into now having to run AA stakes.
> 
> Your message box is full!!!!! I don't think anyone likes to do their taxes and any excuse will work.
> 
> Glenda


I added that now. 

Watch out for my errors everyone ... when I pulled off the results for that weekend, Arcadiana may not have been posted yet ... I am trying to remember which ones are late posting results, but brain aging rapidly.

I don't use my PMs anymore ... too cumbersome ... my direct email is in my signature for convenience.


----------



## Mcgnaw

moscowitz said:


> Also Elizabeth Wilson's Woody.


I don't know what "Woody" Tiger Maple of Braevue***

has done specifically when, but he has 9 all age points, which include two OPEN seconds, all points owner handled. In addition, he's a wonderful companion dog with a great disposition - - and a big smile!


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Hey, Gerry--you missed the winner of the Qual @ Black Warrior. "Redd Man" owned by Phil & Mary Heye, handled by Trey Lawrence. 
If I send you my taxes, will you do them, too--pretty please? 
Suzanne B


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Fixed that, Suzanne  Anyone want to guess who Redd Man's breeder is? 

Is it my imagination, or does it seem like Goldens are really doing especially well this season? Got an email about another Qual 1st this weekend, but will wait till results are posted on EE before updating. Trying to keep some kind of system to updating.


----------



## tzappia

JFTR Adirondac Hocus Pocus ** - ranked 6th Junior Dog in Canada. Total of 19 points both US/Canada. 2 Firsts, 1 Second, 1 Third, 2 Fourth, 2 JAMs. (8 starts: 100 % FA)

Adirondac Tea for Two Can QAA - 6 Qualifying points (5 starts; 3 places)


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Tony, are you volunteering to keep a 2012 "Honor Roll" for Canada 

See you are from Massena! I went to college at SLU in Canton.


----------



## tzappia

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Tony, are you volunteering to keep a 2012 "Honor Roll" for Canada
> 
> See you are from Massena! I went to college at SLU in Canton.



There is a handful of very talented goldens running in Canada. Proud to see them competing.

It was 78 in Massena yesterday. Great day for watching migrating waterfowl.. What year did you grad from SLU?

TZ


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

tzappia said:


> There is a handful of very talented goldens running in Canada. Proud to see them competing.
> 
> So you ARE volunteering?
> 
> It was 78 in Massena yesterday. Great day for watching migrating waterfowl.. What year did you grad from SLU?
> 
> TZ


Spring sometimes comes early in "The North Country" ... and have the bluest skies imaginable. God figures you deserve a spectacular spring when you make it through a North Country winter!

Use my direct email, and I might be willing to share the year I graduated


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

I've updated the list through the weekend of 3/16, but Cape Fear and So TX results are not yet posted to EntryExpress.
----------
3/22 ... Cape Fear & So TX had no Goldens getting ribbons


----------



## Furball

COOL thanks for the post!


----------



## Judy Chute

Gerry!!j...uhhhh...didn't quite catch your age?? ..old age hearing loss here..or eyesight..or maybe both  .. 

Great Thread!!

Tony..Please start a Canadian Golden Retriever Field Trial Results Thread..that would be a really great thing!


----------



## Bob Meier

Mcgnaw said:


> I don't know what "Woody" Tiger Maple of Braevue***
> 
> has done specifically when, but he has 9 all age points, which include two OPEN seconds, all points owner handled. In addition, he's a wonderful companion dog with a great disposition - - and a big smile!


Diddo to what Mike wrote and would add that all 9 pts are all breed competition.


----------



## helencalif

Judy Chute said:


> Great Thread!! Tony..Please start a Canadian Golden Retriever Field Trial Results Thread..that would be a really great thing!


I agree. I'd like to see two threads going... one for Canada, one for the US so my old cluttered mind can keep them straight.

Got black dogs now in trials, but am always thinking of Goldens and wishing them well. 

Still have our 13 year old Pardner grandson Flyway's October Pardner MH, QAA, who earned all age pts. in all breed trials before an injury to his spine caused his early retirement at age 5. His spine surgery was right after he ran in the 2004 GRCA specialty and got a placement in the Open and in the Amateur -- we didn't know he was in pain until Sunday night. Unfortunately, the surgery on his spine was not successful.

Now Opie is partially deaf, he has cloudy eyes, and he groans and moans when he gets up, but throw him a duck and he comes to life! This last weekend he was at a hunt test with us. He snatched a duck off a bird rack and pranced around showing it off. Several tosses and he sprinted for it like a kid. He will always be our heart-dog. 

Helen


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Hey Helen--I remember Opie--he sure was and still is a nice boy. I remember how we were all hoping the surgery would go well and he'd be able to continue running. Glad he got a duck to play with last weekend. He still has that big heart full of desire!
Suzanne B


----------



## Judy Chute

Good to hear an update on "Opie"  You seem to have a good eye for a great retriever, Helen..and Don, too, of course. 

Could you post a picture of him?


----------



## Judy Chute

Gerry Clinchy said:


> .... Anyone want to guess who Redd Man's breeder is?


...

WHO?? :shock: 

Lots of hugs to "Amy" for producing such beautiful, talented puppies...that are causing such a .."Ruckus"...  ...at the Burr household and beyond!!


----------



## USAR K9

Thanks for getting the info together, Gerry! Great to see the Goldens doing so well in field trials!


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Hey Judy: I do love those Red X Amy pups. Sure are cute and smart and fast--and definitely RED. BTW, the "causing a Ruckus" phrase is pretty darn clever....wish I'd thought of something clever like that.
Suzanne B


----------



## zeekster

Well Its not for 2012 But Shurmark's Great and Powerful (OZ) was the #1 junior Golden in Canada 2011 and # 5 Canadian Junior dog also he had a derby jam at 15 months in his first American trial last spring.
I think Tony would be great at keeping records and looking forward to seeing his dogs again this year.

Dave Beacock
Shurmark Goldens

ps still have 1 male pup same breeding as OZ left.


----------



## mbcorsini

All: 

Have to chime in. Love my Woody baby. Smart, biddable and an excelleant marker, not to mention a cuddle bunny.

Mary Beth


----------



## Mcgnaw

mbcorsini said:


> All:
> 
> Have to chime in. Love my Woody baby. Smart, biddable and an excelleant marker, not to mention a cuddle bunny.
> 
> Mary Beth


Hey Mary Beth,
 So does the Dad of one of Luke's brothers. He just sent a picture of "Remi" with the eight pheasants Remi just flushed! He's a big handsome guy too.


----------



## Paula Richard

MB: pictures please!!!


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Gerry and all of the info gatherers: Thanks for going to this effort!

It's very encouraging to us up and comers who prefer running Goldens!

So excited for this weekend, I get to pick-up my new Stanley Steamer pup! Already have her training journal ready to fill in.

Jennifer


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Have been adding the 3/23 trial results as they are posted to EE, but Bluegrass & Chesapeake Club are not posted there yet.
-------
3/29 Chesapeak Club results still not posted.


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Jennifer: 
Where do you live in Northern California? I live in the Central Coast area. Would love to see a picture of your new Stanley baby. I have one that's a very curly girl. Found out that she is the spitting image of her GGrandma (also has the attitude). Love those spiffy spitfire girls!
Suzanne B


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*Golden Retriever Field Trial Results – 2012*

1/7 Topbrass Savanah** Derby JAM Treasure Coast (19)
1/20 
*FC Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey* Open RJAM San Diego CA (75)
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Blue Bonnet TX (31)

2/10
Topbrass No Time to Paws*** *Open 1st* Coastal Bend TX (95)
LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess with Texas** Qual JAM Coastal Bend TX (30)
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Coastal Bend TX (19)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua*** *Qual 1st *Arcadiana LA (24)
2/17 
Topbrass Hawk’s Red Wing** Qual JAM Tar Heel GA (32)
Wascatch’s Red Desert Rainy*** OA/Amat JAM Sagehens CA (66)
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga*** OA/Amat JAM Sagehens CA
2/24 
*FC Bro’s Counterfeit Folly* Open JAM Sacramento CA (67)
Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold*** Open JAM Sacramento CA
3/2 
Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae*** Amat JAM Red River TX (75)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** Qual RJAM Red River TX (25)
Topbrass Firestorm** Qual JAM Red River TX
HgoldrockettesTeddy** Qual JAM Snowbird GA (29)
3/9 
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** Qual 1st Wichita Falls TX (24)
Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Open JAM NW Mo TX (108)
Millpond Musket Man *** Qual RJAM Black Warrior AL (31)
Redd Man *** *Qual 1st *Black Warrior AL
Port Costas Chantilly Lace *** OHAmat - SoCAl RC (58)
3/16
ATR Doc Holiday*** *Qual 1st *Port Arthur TX (30)
Thistle Rock's Red Ike** Qual JAM Port Arthur TX
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Port Arthur TX (17)
Firemark's Little Hot Tee*** Qual 3rd Central Arkansas AR ((27)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua*** Qual RJAM Central Arkansaas AR (27)
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole*** Amat JAM Magnolia River AL (45)
3/23
Titus Andronicus of Laurelhurst *** Amat JAM Tacoma WA (36)
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga *** Amat JAM Tacoma
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst ** Qual RJAM Tacoma (24)
Topbrass Mac's Backup Gunner** Qual JAM Tacoma
Topbrass Chipotle** Qual JAM Tacoma
Topbrass Savannah** Derby JAM Jacksonville FL (31)
Special Touchs Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** Amat JAM Cajun Riviera (47) LA
Redd Man*** Qual JAM Bluegrass KY (29)
Semper Austin Mini Cooper ** - Qual 4th - Amer Ches Club (25) CA
******'s Ice Cold Bud ** - Qual JAM Amer Ches Club (25) CA
3/30
Millpond's Baby Boomer*** - Open JAM GRCA (54) MO
Redd Mann*** - Qual JAM GRCA (28) MO
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek at Briardwood ** - Qual 3rd Talbot (17) MD
Happydaugh Strikes Gold*** - RJAM Qual Talbot (17) MD
Peregrine Sky Sailor** - 4th Qual Carolina Piedmont (27) SC
Topbrass Linekin's Riptide*** - RJAM Open - Womens (64) FL
Topbrass Hawk's Red Wing** - JAM Qual - Womens (26) FL
Topbrass Savannah** - Derby JAM - Womens (13) FL
4/5/2012
Millpond Musket Man** - Qual RJAM - Pro Ret Trnrs Assn (25) - GA
Firemarks Scout Honor Jake ** - Qual JAM - MS Valley (23) - MO
Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor ** - Qual JAM - MS Valley (23) - MO
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst ** - Qual JAM - Samish (26) - WA
4/13
Topbrass Liberty Belle III*** - *Amat 1st* - Northwest RC (38) WA
Topbrass Chipotle ** - Qual JAM - Northwest RC (21) WA
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** - Open JAM - Brazosport RC (66) TX
LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess With Texas*** - Qual *1st - *Brazosport RC (30) TX
Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace** - Qual JAM - Brazosport RC (30) TX
Firemarks Scout Honor Jake*** - Qual 4th -Middle TN (31) TN
Firemark Little Hot Tee*** - Qual JAM - Cimarron (22) OK
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek at Briarwood** - Qual JAM - So Jersey (21) NJ
Fire in the Sky** - Derby 4th - So Jersey (18) NJ

Topbrass Jump Start Firemark*** - *Open* *4th* - Sacramento Valley (63) CA


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Hi Suzanne,

Sorry for the delay - a long weekend of driving to Washington to pick up pup!

I live up in Crescent City on the coast. My new little girl has a wash and wear coat - but there were a few curlies in the bunch! The dam is a Boomer daughter, so I got Stanley as dad and Boomer and grandpa. So excited for the potential of this girl. She chased down and retrieved a live pigeon 3 times to hand while we were there picking her out. And in cover!

How has your girl turned out? Great I assume! As most goldens are!!

Are you in the Carmel area? I'll be posting photos on my facebook page under Jennifer Henion, if you'd like to check it out tomorrow. Maybe on RTF too if i can figure out how to size them right. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Have been adding the 3/23 trial results as they are posted to EE, but Bluegrass & Chesapeake Club are not posted there yet.
> -------
> 3/29 Chesapeak Club results still not posted.


Hi Gerry,

The results are posted here: http://www.petstarr.net/allbreed/index.html

Arleen


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Troopers Mom said:


> Hi Gerry,
> 
> The results are posted here: http://www.petstarr.net/allbreed/index.html
> 
> Arleen


Thanks for the link. I've now added that trial & also the trials for the weekend of 3/30.


----------



## Paula Richard

Hi Gerry: 

Here's another one to add to the list:

Peregrine Sky Sailor, MH** got a 4th place at Carolina Piedmont trial 
on 3/30/12.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Thanks, Paula ... I added him.

Anyone can really update the list. Just cut and paste the list into a new post, and copy the color coding for any dog you add.

Dog name colors: red for *** dogs; blue for ** dogs
For FC or AFC dogs: red and *bold*
Award colors: red for *** awards; red *bold* for title points
blue for ** awards
-- (so sometimes you can have a red dog name with a subsequent Qual award in blue)

I keep the club names, # of entries, and state in black

I haven't added other titles (hunt test, obedience, etc) simply because it would add clutter distracting from the field trial status ... and I'm sure I would mess up some on getting in all of the titles 

Fed taxes done. Now for state and local. Then to do my continuing ed online.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Not many trials on Easter weekend, and one of them has not posted results yet. Of those posted, there were two Golden JAMS in Q ... unless I missed somebody.


----------



## drdawg

Paul & Linda Johnson WON the AMATEUR with 5 y/o (home trained) Topbrass Liberty Belle III last weekend. This was at the NW Retriever Club trial in Carnation/Fall City, WA.
Congrats Paul & Linda!


----------



## jgrammer

drdawg said:


> Paul & Linda Johnson WON the AMATEUR with 5 y/o (home trained) Topbrass Liberty Belle III last weekend. This was at the NW Retriever Club trial in Carnation/Fall City, WA.
> quote]
> 
> Congratulations, Linda and Paul!!!!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Linda , Paul and Liberty Belle!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*Golden Retriever Field Trial Results – 2012*

1/7 Topbrass Savanah** Derby JAM Treasure Coast (19)
1/20 
*FC Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey* Open RJAM San Diego CA (75)
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Blue Bonnet TX (31)
2/10
Topbrass No Time to Paws*** *Open 1st* Coastal Bend TX (95)
LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess with Texas** Qual JAM Coastal Bend TX (30)
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Coastal Bend TX (19)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua*** *Qual 1st *Arcadiana LA (24)
2/17 
Topbrass Hawk’s Red Wing** Qual JAM Tar Heel GA (32)
Wascatch’s Red Desert Rainy*** OA/Amat JAM Sagehens CA (66)
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga*** OA/Amat JAM Sagehens CA
2/24 
*FC Bro’s Counterfeit Folly* Open JAM Sacramento CA (67)
Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold*** Open JAM Sacramento CA
3/2 
Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae*** Amat JAM Red River TX (75)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** Qual RJAM Red River TX (25)
Topbrass Firestorm** Qual JAM Red River TX
HgoldrockettesTeddy** Qual JAM Snowbird GA (29)
3/9 
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** Qual 1st Wichita Falls TX (24)
Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Open JAM NW Mo TX (108)
Millpond Musket Man *** Qual RJAM Black Warrior AL (31)
Redd Man *** *Qual 1st *Black Warrior AL
Port Costas Chantilly Lace *** OHAmat - SoCAl RC (58)
3/16
ATR Doc Holiday*** *Qual 1st *Port Arthur TX (30)
Thistle Rock's Red Ike** Qual JAM Port Arthur TX
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Port Arthur TX (17)
Firemark's Little Hot Tee*** Qual 3rd Central Arkansas AR ((27)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua*** Qual RJAM Central Arkansaas AR (27)
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole*** Amat JAM Magnolia River AL (45)
3/23
Titus Andronicus of Laurelhurst *** Amat JAM Tacoma WA (36)
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga *** Amat JAM Tacoma
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst ** Qual RJAM Tacoma (24)
Topbrass Mac's Backup Gunner** Qual JAM Tacoma
Topbrass Chipotle** Qual JAM Tacoma
Topbrass Savannah** Derby JAM Jacksonville FL (31)
Special Touchs Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** Amat JAM Cajun Riviera (47) LA
Redd Man*** Qual JAM Bluegrass KY (29)
Semper Austin Mini Cooper ** - Qual 4th - Amer Ches Club (25) CA
******'s Ice Cold Bud ** - Qual JAM Amer Ches Club (25) CA
3/30
Millpond's Baby Boomer*** - Open JAM GRCA (54) MO
Redd Mann*** - Qual JAM GRCA (28) MO
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek at Briardwood ** - Qual 3rd Talbot (17) MD
Happydaugh Strikes Gold*** - RJAM Qual Talbot (17) MD
Peregrine Sky Sailor** - 4th Qual Carolina Piedmont (27) SC
Topbrass Linekin's Riptide*** - RJAM Open - Womens (64) FL
Topbrass Hawk's Red Wing** - JAM Qual - Womens (26) FL
Topbrass Savannah** - Derby JAM - Womens (13) FL
4/5/2012
Millpond Musket Man** - Qual RJAM - Pro Ret Trnrs Assn (25) - GA
Firemarks Scout Honor Jake ** - Qual JAM - MS Valley (23) - MO
Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor ** - Qual JAM - MS Valley (23) - MO
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst ** - Qual JAM - Samish (26) - WA
4/13
Topbrass Liberty Belle III*** - *Amat 1st* - Northwest RC (38) WA
Topbrass Chipotle ** - Qual JAM - Northwest RC (21) WA
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** - Open JAM - Brazosport RC (66) TX
LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess With Texas*** - Qual *1st - *Brazosport RC (30) TX
Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace** - Qual JAM - Brazosport RC (30) TX
Firemarks Scout Honor Jake*** - Qual 4th - Middle TN (31) TN
Firemark Little Hot Tee*** - Qual JAM - Cimarron (22) OK
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek at Briarwood** - Qual JAM - So Jersey (21) NJ
Fire in the Sky** - Derby 4th - So Jersey (18) NJ
Topbrass Jump Start Firemark*** - *Open* *4th* - Sacramento Valley (63) CA
Port Costas Chantilly Lace*** - O/H Amat RJAM - Sacramento Valley (52)
Cathy's Charming Charlie ** - Qual JAM - Sacramento Valley (30)
4/20/2012
*AFC Topbrass Caleb - *Amat JAM - Tidewater RC (65) VA
Topbrass Hawks Red Wing*** - Qual *2nd - *Michiana (22) IN
Firemark Scout Honor Jake*** - Qual 4th - Michiana (22)
Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor** - Qual RJAM - Michiana (22)
Sippin Irish Gold** - Derby JAM - Michiana (14)
*FC Firemark's Rackem and Stackem Casey - *Open JAM - Sierra Nevada (67) CA
Heads Up Quarterback Sneak *** - Qual 4th - Sierra Nevada (25) CA
High Peak's Weebe On Top** - Qual JAM - Shrewsbury (19) NJ
Ctrl Alt Del ** - Qual JAM - Shrewsbury (19) NJ


----------



## drdawg

Gerry 

Thanks for doing this; we realize it is a labor of love, but much appreciated by the "masses" of Golden fans!

Lee


----------



## Cowtown

drdawg said:


> Gerry
> 
> Thanks for doing this; we realize it is a labor of love, but much appreciated by the "masses" of Golden fans!
> 
> Lee


Yes thank you Gerry, very much appreciated!


----------



## Becky Mills

Amen to that! Thank you Gerry!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

It's really fun to watch the Goldens collect these ribbons. This looks like a particularly good year for Goldens ... or am I just out of touch?

I just added one that I missed ... Burns' Sippin Irish Gold just took a Derby JAM at just over 9 mos. old. Wow!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*Golden Retriever Field Trial Results – 2012*

1/7 Topbrass Savanah** Derby JAM Treasure Coast (19)
1/20 
*FC Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey* Open RJAM San Diego CA (75)
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Blue Bonnet TX (31)
2/10
Topbrass No Time to Paws*** *Open 1st* Coastal Bend TX (95)
LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess with Texas** Qual JAM Coastal Bend TX (30)
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Coastal Bend TX (19)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua*** *Qual 1st *Arcadiana LA (24)
2/17 
Topbrass Hawk’s Red Wing** Qual JAM Tar Heel GA (32)
Wascatch’s Red Desert Rainy*** OA/Amat JAM Sagehens CA (66)
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga*** OA/Amat JAM Sagehens CA
2/24 
*FC Bro’s Counterfeit Folly* Open JAM Sacramento CA (67)
Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold*** Open JAM Sacramento CA
3/2 
Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae*** Amat JAM Red River TX (75)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** Qual RJAM Red River TX (25)
Topbrass Firestorm** Qual JAM Red River TX
HgoldrockettesTeddy** Qual JAM Snowbird GA (29)
3/9 
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** Qual 1st Wichita Falls TX (24)
Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Open JAM NW Mo TX (108)
Millpond Musket Man *** Qual RJAM Black Warrior AL (31)
Redd Man *** *Qual 1st *Black Warrior AL
Port Costas Chantilly Lace *** OHAmat - SoCAl RC (58)
3/16
ATR Doc Holiday*** *Qual 1st *Port Arthur TX (30)
Thistle Rock's Red Ike** Qual JAM Port Arthur TX
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** Derby JAM Port Arthur TX (17)
Firemark's Little Hot Tee*** Qual 3rd Central Arkansas AR ((27)
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua*** Qual RJAM Central Arkansaas AR (27)
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole*** Amat JAM Magnolia River AL (45)
3/23
Titus Andronicus of Laurelhurst *** Amat JAM Tacoma WA (36)
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga *** Amat JAM Tacoma
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst ** Qual RJAM Tacoma (24)
Topbrass Mac's Backup Gunner** Qual JAM Tacoma
Topbrass Chipotle** Qual JAM Tacoma
Topbrass Savannah** Derby JAM Jacksonville FL (31)
Special Touchs Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** Amat JAM Cajun Riviera (47) LA
Redd Man*** Qual JAM Bluegrass KY (29)
Semper Austin Mini Cooper ** - Qual 4th - Amer Ches Club (25) CA
******'s Ice Cold Bud ** - Qual JAM Amer Ches Club (25) CA
3/30
Millpond's Baby Boomer*** - Open JAM GRCA (54) MO
Redd Mann*** - Qual JAM GRCA (28) MO
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek at Briardwood ** - Qual 3rd Talbot (17) MD
Happydaugh Strikes Gold*** - RJAM Qual Talbot (17) MD
Peregrine Sky Sailor** - 4th Qual Carolina Piedmont (27) SC
Topbrass Linekin's Riptide*** - RJAM Open - Womens (64) FL
Topbrass Hawk's Red Wing** - JAM Qual - Womens (26) FL
Topbrass Savannah** - Derby JAM - Womens (13) FL
Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat ** - Qual 3rd - Snowbird (18) GA
4/5/2012
Millpond Musket Man** - Qual RJAM - Pro Ret Trnrs Assn (25) - GA
Firemarks Scout Honor Jake ** - Qual JAM - MS Valley (23) - MO
Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor ** - Qual JAM - MS Valley (23) - MO
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst ** - Qual JAM - Samish (26) - WA
4/13
Topbrass Liberty Belle III*** - *Amat 1st* - Northwest RC (38) WA
Topbrass Chipotle ** - Qual JAM - Northwest RC (21) WA
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** - Open JAM - Brazosport RC (66) TX
LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess With Texas*** - Qual *1st - *Brazosport RC (30) TX
Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace** - Qual JAM - Brazosport RC (30) TX
Firemarks Scout Honor Jake*** - Qual 4th - Middle TN (31) TN
Firemark Little Hot Tee*** - Qual JAM - Cimarron (22) OK
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek at Briarwood** - Qual JAM - So Jersey (21) NJ
Fire in the Sky** - Derby 4th - So Jersey (18) NJ
Topbrass Jump Start Firemark*** - *Open* *4th* - Sacramento Valley (63) CA
Port Costas Chantilly Lace*** - O/H Amat RJAM - Sacramento Valley (52)
Cathy's Charming Charlie ** - Qual JAM - Sacramento Valley (30)
4/20/2012
*AFC Topbrass Caleb - *Amat JAM - Tidewater RC (65) VA
Topbrass Hawks Red Wing*** - Qual *2nd - *Michiana (22) IN
Firemark Scout Honor Jake*** - Qual 4th - Michiana (22)
Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor** - Qual RJAM - Michiana (22)
Sippin Irish Gold** - Derby JAM - Michiana (14)
*FC Firemark's Rackem and Stackem Casey - *Open JAM - Sierra Nevada (67) CA
Heads Up Quarterback Sneak *** - Qual 4th - Sierra Nevada (25) CA
High Peak's Weebe On Top ** - Qual JAM - Shrewsbury RC (19) NJ
Ctrl Alt Del ** - Qual JAM - Shrewsbury (19) NJ


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat Qual 3rd @ Snowbird March 30th.
" " Qual. Res. Jam @ Wis. Amat Trial April 26th


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*Goldens in Field Trials 2012 Page 2*
4/27/2012
LaCrosse KC Southern Belle** - Qual 3rd - Wisconsin AFTC (30) WI
Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat** - Qual RJAM - Wisconsin AFTC 
Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny** - Qual JAM - Wisconsin AFTC
Stars 'N Stripes** - Derby JAM - Rogue Valley (23) OR
Hgoldrockettes Teddy*** - Qual 3rd - Maumee Valley (15) MI
Epoch's Deveron River** - Qual RJAM - Maumee Valley
The Sunday Swimmer *** - *Amat 3rd - *NE Tennesee (48) TN
Topbrass No Time to Paws*** *Open 3rd - *Sooner RC (49) OK
Topbrass Carefree Copper *** Qual *1st - *River King (17) IL
Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** - O/H Amat JAM - Labrador RC (69) MD
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek At Briarwood*** - Qual *2nd* - Labrador RC (30) MD
Thistle Rock's Red Ike ** - Qual JAM - Nebraska D&HC (22) NE
Thistle Rock's Je'a Blue Jeans** - Derby JAM - Nebraska D&HC (18) NE
*AFC Topbrass Caleb - Amat 4th - *Atlanta RC (45) GA
5/4/2012
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** - Derby 4th - Idaho (27) ID
Real Gold Sagamore Kriet *** - Qual 2nd - Colonial RC (19) CT
Fire in the Sky** - Derby RJAM - Colonial (12)
Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet *** - Qual 4th - Maryland (20) MD
Duso's Off-Road Rally ** - Qual JAM - Maryland 
Heads Up Semper Live Strong ** Derby 4th - Idaho (27) ID
5/11/2012
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby RJAM- OR RC(31) OR
Tiger Maple of Braevue*** - Open RJAM- Westchester (53) NY
Fire in the Sky** - Derby 4th- Westchester RC (10) NY
Millpond's Rough 'N Rowdy - Open JAM - West NE (43) NE
*FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire in the Hole* ***-O/H Amat JAM- Mission Valley (31) MT
Firemark Little Hot Tee***-Qual JAM - Mission Valley (14)
Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** - Amat *2nd* - Hennepin (41) MN
Thistle Rock's Red Ike *** - O/H Qual *2nd* -Hennepin (23) MN
Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat ** - O/H Qual 3rd -Hennepin
Topbrass Hawks Redwing***-O/H Qual 4th-Midwest (15) IL
LaCrosse KC Southern Belle***-O/H Qual JAM-Midwest
5/18/2012
Firemark Little Hot Tee*** - *Amat* *4th* - Spokane ((51) WA
Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove*** - Amat JAM- Spokane
Topbrass Linekin's Riptide ***-Amat RJAM- Long Island (58) NJ
Hgoldrockettes Teddy***-Qual *2nd* - Wolverine (10) MI
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole ***- *LAA* *3rd* - MN FTA (63) MN
Topbrass Carefree Copper *** - Qual 4th - Mid-Illinois (19) IL
5/25/2012
Tiger Maple of Braevue *** - *Amat* *3rd **-- *Central NY (37) NY
Ambertrail's Life Of Riley *** - Amat RJAM - Central NY
Firemark Little Hot Tee** - O/H Amat JAM - West MT (66) MT
*FTCH, AFTCH Heads Up Fire In the Hole ***** - *O/H Amat JAM - West MT
Firemark Little Hot Tee *** - Qual *1st* - West MT (26) MT
Topbrass Firestorm** - Qual JAM - West MT
Maverick's West Coast Offense ** - Qual JAM - West MT 
Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae *** - *Amat* *2nd **- *Central MN (43) MN
Gentleman Hunter of Beggars Creek at Briarwood*** - Qual JAM - DelBay RC (25) MD
6/1/2012
Topbrass Hawk's Red Wing*** - Qual *1st* - Ft. Pitt RC (13) PA
Pine Run's Top Gun ** - Qual 4th - Ft. Pitt RC
Topbrass Lad of the Lakes ** - Qual RJAM Ft. Pitt RC
Rippling Run Allie Allie In Free ** - Derby 3rd - Ft. Pitt RC (10) PA
Sipping Irish Gold ** - Derby RJAM - Ft. Pitt RC
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Open JAM Montana RC (55) MT
Maverick's West Coast Offense Qual JAMMontana RC (13) MT
Topbrass Firestorm ** - Qual JAM - Montana RC
Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat** - Qual 4th- Watopa (18) MN
Topbrass Linekin's Riptide*** Open RJAM - Maine RC (68) ME
Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet *** Qual *2nd* - Maine RC (19) ME
Fire In The Sky ** - Derby JAM - Maine RC 
Stars 'N' Stripes ** - Derby JAM - Maine RC
Talin's Heart Act To Follow *** - *Amat* *2nd* - Alaska WRC (21) AK
Adirondac Curly Q ** - Qual 4th - Idaho RC (12) ID
6/8/12
Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae***- Amat JAM - ND RC (44) ND
Happydaugh Strikes Gold*** - Qual *2nd* - Swamp DC (14) NJ
Topbrass Lad of the Lakes ** - Qual JAM - Swamp Dog Club
Fire in the Sky** - Derby JAM - Swamp Dog Club (15)
LaCrosse's KC Don't Mess With Texas*** - Qual *1st* -Snake River (28) ID
6/15
Fire in the Sky** Derby JAM - Black Creek (10) NY
6/22
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** O/H Qual JAM Lakes Country (28) NY
6/24
Raggedy Run's Time Well Wasted***-Qual *2nd*-Maine RC (11)ME
Firemark's All Wound Up ** O/H Qual 3rd-Maine
Real Gold Sagamore Kriet** O/H Qual RJAM-Maine
Morningstar Maia ** O/H Qual JAM - Maine
7/13 
Heads Up Fire in the Hole ***Open JAM Treasure St (76) MT
Firemark's Little Hot Tee*** Open JAM Treasure St 
Maverick's West Coast Offense*** Qual *1st* Treas St (28) MT
Firemark's Frontier Gunrunner ** Derby 4th Fairbanks (13) AK
*FC Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey *Open JAM Prof RT Assn (73) OR
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby 4thProf RT Assn (18) OR
7/20
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Open JAM Prof RT Assn (51) MT
Heads Up Quarterback Sneak*** *Amat 1st* Prof RT Assn (45) 
Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove*** *Amat 4th* Prof RT Assn 
Heads Up Quarterback Sneak*** Qual *1st* Prof RT Assn (28)
Topbrass Forman Bound and Thunderstruck*** Qual *2nd* WC MN RC (35) MN
Thistle Rock's Je'a Blue Jeans** Derby JAM WC MN RC (24)
Topbrass Thunder Magic Carpet Ride*** O/H Amat JAM Pikes Peak RC (47) CO
7/27
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby 3rd Scatter Creek (21) WA
Talin's Heart Act To Follow*** Amat RJAM AK WRC (15) AK
Adirondac Tea For Two*** O/H Qual 3rd LCRC (20) VT
Beau Geste Being Ramiroz** O/H Qual 4th LCRC 
Morningstar Maia*** O/H Qual JAM LCRC

8/10
Lacrosse KC Southern Belle*** Qual JAM Manitowac RC (24) WI
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby 3rd Tacoma RC (17) WA


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat** Qual 3rd. Henepin Trial


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Sue Kiefer said:


> Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat** Qual 3rd. Henepin Trial


Geez! That isn't a name that I should miss! Will fix.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

FYI ... I don't use the PM feature on RTF ... just use my direct email in my signature
[email protected]


----------



## T-Pines

*Date*
*Trial*
*Dog*
*Stake*
*Place*
*Field*
1/7/12
Treasure Coast 
Topbrass Savanah** 
Derby
JAM
19
1/20/12
San Diego CA
*FC Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey*
Open
RJAM 
75
Blue Bonnet TX 
Thunderstruck Like None Otter** 
Derby 
JAM
31
2/10/12
Coastal Bend TX 
Topbrass No Time to Paws*** 
*Open*
*1st*
95

LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess with Texas** 
Qual 
JAM
30
Arcadiana LA 
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua***
*Qual*
*1st*
24
2/17/12
Tar Heel GA 
Topbrass Hawk’s Red Wing** 
Qual
JAM
32
Sagehens CA 
Wascatch’s Red Desert Rainy***
OA/Amat 
JAM 
66

Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga***
OA/Amat 
JAM
66
2/24/12
Sacramento CA
*FC Bro’s Counterfeit Folly*
Open
JAM
67

Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold***
Open
JAM
67
3/2/12
Red River TX 
Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae***
Amat
JAM
75

Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua*** 
Qual 
RJAM
25

Topbrass Firestorm**
Qual 
JAM
25
Snowbird GA 
HgoldrockettesTeddy**
Qual 
JAM
29
3/9/12
Wichita Falls TX
Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua***
Qual
1st
24
NW Mo TX 
Millpond's Baby Boomer ***
Open
JAM
108
Black Warrior AL
Millpond Musket Man ***
Qual
RJAM
31

Redd Man ***
*Qual*
*1st *
31
SoCAl RC 
Port Costas Chantilly Lace *** 
OHAmat
JAM
58
3/16/12
Port Arthur TX 
ATR Doc Holiday***
*Qual*
*1st*
30

Thistle Rock's Red Ike**
Qual
JAM
30

Thunderstruck Like None Otter** 
Derby
JAM
17
Central Arkansas
Firemark's Little Hot Tee***
Qual
3rd
27

Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua***
Qual
RJAM
27
Magnolia River AL
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole***
Amat
JAM
45


----------



## T-Pines

*Date*
*Trial*
*Dog*
*Stake*
*Place*
*Field*
3/23/12
Tacoma WA 
Titus Andronicus of Laurelhurst ***
Amat
JAM
36
Tacoma WA 
Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga ***
Amat
JAM
36
Tacoma WA 
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst **
Qual
RJAM
24
Tacoma WA 
Topbrass Mac's Backup Gunner**
Qual
JAM
24
Tacoma WA 
Topbrass Chipotle**
Qual
JAM
24
Jacksonville FL 
Topbrass Savannah**
Derby
JAM
31
Cajun Riviera LA
Special Touchs Satchacrazy Bailey Mae***
Amat
JAM
47
Bluegrass KY 
Redd Man***
Qual
JAM
29
Amer Ches Club CA
Semper Austin Mini Cooper **
Qual
4th
25
Amer Ches Club CA
******'s Ice Cold Bud **
Qual
JAM
25
3/30/12
GRCA MO
Millpond's Baby Boomer***
Open
JAM
54
GRCA MO
Redd Mann***
Qual
JAM
28
Talbot MD
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek at Briardwood **
Qual
3rd
17
Talbot MD
Happydaugh Strikes Gold***
Qual
RJAM
17
Carolina Piedmont SC
Peregrine Sky Sailor**
Qual
4th
27
Womens FL
Topbrass Linekin's Riptide***
Open
RJAM
64
Womens FL
Topbrass Hawk's Red Wing**
Qual
JAM
26
Womens FL
Topbrass Savannah**
Derby
JAM
13
Snowbird GA
Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat **
Qual
3rd
18
4/5/12
Pro Ret Trnrs Assn GA
Millpond Musket Man**
Qual
RJAM
25
MS Valley MO
Firemarks Scout Honor Jake **
Qual
JAM
23
MS Valley MO
Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor **
Qual
JAM
23
Samish WA
Ben Franklin of Laurelhurst **
Qual
JAM
26
4/13/12
Northwest RC WA
Topbrass Liberty Belle III***
*Amat*
*1st*
38
Northwest RC WA
Topbrass Chipotle **
Qual
JAM
21
Brazosport RC TX
Topbrass No Time To Paws***
Open
JAM
66
Brazosport RC TX
LaCrosse KC's Don't Mess With Texas***
Qual
*1st*
30
Brazosport RC TX
Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace**
Qual
JAM
30
Middle TN 
Firemarks Scout Honor Jake***
Qual
4th
31
Cimarron OK
Firemark Little Hot Tee***
Qual
JAM
22
So Jersey NJ
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek at Briarwood**
Qual
JAM
21
So Jersey NJ
Fire in the Sky**
Derby
4th
18
Sacramento Valley CA
Topbrass Jump Start Firemark***
*Open*
*4th*
63
Sacramento Valley CA
Port Costas Chantilly Lace***
O/H Amat 
RJAM
52
Sacramento Valley CA
Cathy's Charming Charlie **
Qual
JAM
30
4/20/12
Tidewater RC VA
*AFC Topbrass Caleb*
Amat
JAM
65
Michiana IN
Topbrass Hawks Red Wing***
Qual
*2nd*
22
Michiana IN
Firemark Scout Honor Jake***
Qual
4th
22
Michiana IN
Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor**
Qual
RJAM
22
Michiana IN
Sippin Irish Gold**
Derby
JAM
14
Sierra Nevada CA
*FC Firemark's Rackem and Stackem Casey*
Open
JAM
67
Sierra Nevada CA
Heads Up Quarterback Sneak ***
Qual
4th
25
Shrewsbury RC NJ
High Peak's Weebe On Top **
Qual
JAM
19
Shrewsbury RC NJ
Ctrl Alt Del **
Qual
JAM
19


----------



## T-Pines

*Date*
*Trial*
*Dog*
*Stake*
*Place*
*Field*
4/27/12
Wisc AFTC
LaCrosse KC Southern Belle**
Qual
3rd
30
Wisc AFTC
Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat**
Qual
RJAM
30
Wisc AFTC
Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny**
Qual
JAM
30
Rogue Valley OR
Stars 'N Stripes**
Derby
JAM
23
Maumee Valley MI
Hgoldrockettes Teddy***
Qual
3rd
15
Maumee Valley MI
Epoch's Deveron River**
Qual
RJAM
15
NE Tenn
The Sunday Swimmer***
*Am*
*3rd*
48
Sooner RC OK
Topbrass No Time to Paws***
*Open*
*3rd*
49
River King IL
Topbrass Carefree Copper***
Qual
*1st*
17
Labrador RC MD
Happydaugh's A Cut Above***
O/H Am 
JAM
69
Labrador RC MD
Gentleman Hunter of Beggar's Creek At Briarwood***
Qual
*2nd*
30
Nebraska D&HC
Thistle Rock's Red Ike**
Qual
JAM
22
Nebraska D&HC
Thistle Rock's Je'a Blue Jeans**
Derby
JAM
18
Atlanta RC GA
*AFC Topbrass Caleb*
*Am*
*4th*
45
5/4/12
Idaho
Heads Up Semper Live Strong**
Derby
4th
27
Colonial RC CT
Real Gold Sagamore Kriet***
Qual
2nd
19
Colonial RC CT
Fire in the Sky**
Derby
RJAM
12
Maryland
Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet***
Qual
4th
20
Maryland
Duso's Off-Road Rally**
Qual
JAM
20
5/11/12
OR RC
Heads Up Semper Live Strong**
Derby
RJAM
31
Westchester RC NY
Tiger Maple of Braevue***
Open
RJAM
53
Westchester RC NY
Fire in the Sky**
Derby
4th
10
West NE
Millpond's Rough 'N Rowdy
Open
JAM
43
Mission Valley MT
*FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire in the Hole****
O/H Am
JAM
31
Mission Valley MT
Firemark Little Hot Tee***
Qual
JAM
14
Hennepin MN
Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae***
Am
*2nd*
41
Hennepin MN
Thistle Rock's Red Ike***
O/H Qual 
*2nd*
23
Hennepin MN
Buckshot's Logical Krazy Kat**
O/H Qual 
3rd
23
Midwest IL
Topbrass Hawks Redwing***
O/H Qual
4th
15
Midwest IL
LaCrosse KC Southern Belle***
O/H Qual 
JAM
15
5/18/12
Spokane WA
Firemark Little Hot Tee***
Am
*4th*
51
Spokane WA
Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove***
Am
JAM
51
Long Island NJ
Topbrass Linekin's Riptide***
Am
RJAM
58
Wolverine MI
Hgoldrockettes Teddy***
Qual
*2nd*
10
MN FTA
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole***
LAA
*3rd*
63
Mid-Illinois
Topbrass Carefree Copper***
Qual
4th
19
5/25/12
Central NY
Tiger Maple of Braevue***
Am
*3rd*
37
Central NY
Ambertrail's Life Of Riley***
Am
RJAM
37
West MT
Firemark Little Hot Tee**
O/H Am
JAM
66
West MT
*FTCH, AFTCH Heads Up Fire In the Hole****
O/H Am
JAM
66
West MT
Firemark Little Hot Tee***
Qual
*1st*
26
West MT
Topbrass Firestorm**
Qual
JAM
26
West MT
Maverick's West Coast Offense**
Qual
JAM
26
Central MN
Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae***
Am
*2nd*
43
DelBay RC MD
Gentleman Hunter of Beggars Creek at Briarwood***
Qual
JAM
25


----------



## T-Pines

*Date*
*Trial*
*Dog*
*Stake*
*Place*
*Field*
6/1/12Ft Pitt RC PATopbrass Hawk's Red Wing***Qual*1st*13Pine Run's Top Gun **Qual4th13Topbrass Lad of the Lakes **QualRJAM13Rippling Run Allie Allie In Free **Derby3rd10Sipping Irish Gold **DerbyRJAM10Montana RC Topbrass No Time To Paws***OpenJAM55Maverick's West Coast OffenseQualJAM13Topbrass Firestorm **QualJAM13Watopa MNBuckshot's Logical Krazy Kat**Qual4th18Maine RCTopbrass Linekin's Riptide***OpenRJAM68Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet ***Qual*2nd*19Fire In The Sky **DerbyJAM19Stars 'N' Stripes **DerbyJAM19Alaska WRC Talin's Heart Act To Follow ****Am**2nd*21Idaho RC Adirondac Curly Q **Qual4th126/8/12ND RC Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae***AmJAM44Swamp Dog Club NJHappydaugh Strikes Gold***Qual*2nd*14Topbrass Lad of the Lakes **QualJAM14Fire in the Sky**DerbyJAM15Snake River IDLaCrosse's KC Don't Mess With Texas***Qual*1st*28


----------



## D Osborn

Thank you for doing this, this is great!


----------



## Howard N

Talin's Heart Act To Follow, Trip, came in 2nd in the Alaska Working Retriever Club's amateur, last weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A bit OT, but the premium for GRCA National's Field Trial is now on EE, and entries are open


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Please use my direct email address to contact me. I don't use the RTF PM feature.


----------



## BOtterness

Thanks for starting this whole idea, Gerry. I appreciate seeing the updates. Need to add one from June (was in conjunction with a hunt test) and a new one from yesterday.

Thunderstruck Like None Otter --O/H Qualifying Jam at Lakes Country Retriever Club on June 22 (28)
Topbrass Forman Bound and Thunderstruck--2nd at Qualifying at West Central Minnesota Retriever Club on July 20. (35)


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

BOtterness said:


> Thanks for starting this whole idea, Gerry. I appreciate seeing the updates. Need to add one from June (was in conjunction with a hunt test) and a new one from yesterday.
> 
> Thunderstruck Like None Otter --O/H Qualifying Jam at Lakes Country Retriever Club on June 22 (28)
> Topbrass Forman Bound and Thunderstruck--2nd at Qualifying at West Central Minnesota Retriever Club on July 20. (35)


I'm so glad you brought this up  I just discovered that I was missing the O/H Qualifying stakes that are held in conjunction with hunt tests since they are reported with the hunt tests and not the field trials. 

I found the one held in Maine in June, only because a friend mentioned it to me, and went a little nuts trying to find it.

Would you like to volunteer to look for the O/H stakes in the hunt test reports? It will surely take some time and a keen eye to spot them. Just send a note to my email shown in my signature ... I don't use the PMs on RTF.


----------



## BOtterness

Will do--I know we have had quite a few in the upper midwest this summer.


----------



## drdawg

8/10/12 TACOMA R C - ADNA, WA 
LANCE / HEADS UP SEMPER LIVE STRONG
Derby 3rd in a 18 dog field

 Since May, 6 points and counting.


----------



## Paula Richard

drdawg said:


> 8/10/12 TACOMA R C - ADNA, WA
> LANCE / HEADS UP SEMPER LIVE STRONG
> Derby 3rd in a 18 dog field
> 
> Since May, 6 points and counting.



Congratulations Lee.


----------



## drdawg

Thanks Paula!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Results posted to 8/10 ... but two trials not reported yet.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Morningstar Maia CD MH CCA VCX *** won the Q at Shrewsbury to give her that 3rd * CONGRATULATIONS Ginnie and Dennis!!!!!!

M


----------



## tzappia

Adirondac Tea for Two *** - Open JAM, North Bay, Ontario 8/18/12


----------



## Miriam Wade

tzappia said:


> Adirondac Tea for Two *** - Open JAM, North Bay, Ontario 8/18/12


Hey Tony! That's fantastic! Congratulations! Guess you didn't need that cigarette after running this time. ;-)

M


----------



## tzappia

Miriam Wade said:


> Hey Tony! That's fantastic! Congratulations! Guess you didn't need that cigarette after running this time. ;-)
> 
> M


Back at it this weekend at Ottawa Am & Open


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congrads.
Sue


----------



## Beverly Burns

Brags baby! "TULLY"... Sipping Irish Gold...7 Derby pts at 13 months and 3 jams. (Pixie x Gus) Owner bred, trained and handled. Gotta love it!


----------



## Bait

Beverly Burns said:


> Brags baby! "TULLY"... Sipping Irish Gold...7 Derby pts at 13 months and 3 jams. (Pixie x Gus) Owner bred, trained and handled. Gotta love it!


Way to go, Bev! Tully's looking good! Was great seeing you and Jerry in MD. Brief but Great visit. Wish we had more time. Next time we'll raise a glass of Tullamore Dew.  Enjoy your fall!


----------



## 2goldens

Good for you and Tully Bev...he is looking great!


----------



## Paula Richard

Beverly Burns said:


> Brags baby! "TULLY"... Sipping Irish Gold...7 Derby pts at 13 months and 3 jams. (Pixie x Gus) Owner bred, trained and handled. Gotta love it!


That's great!!! Keep on bragging!


----------



## Paula Richard

tzappia said:


> Adirondac Tea for Two *** - Open JAM, North Bay, Ontario 8/18/12


I see that there is even better news this week: She got a second in the Open at Ottawa!! congratulations Tony and Tea!!


----------



## M. Robinson

Millpond Musket Man QFTR--Open Second, Moncton RC- Medie

Adirondac Tea for Two*** Open Second, Ottawa RC- Tony


----------



## Paula Richard

Medie: That's great. Congratulations....


----------



## Miriam Wade

Beverly Burns said:


> Brags baby! "TULLY"... Sipping Irish Gold...7 Derby pts at 13 months and 3 jams. (Pixie x Gus) Owner bred, trained and handled. Gotta love it!


Congrats!!! Especially the "owner bred, trained and handled"!!

Congrats too to Medie & Tony!!

Have to add: Light Farm's Purdey Brown-Open Jam @ LCRC Trained and handled by Rick & Pattie Roberts and handled by Rick. She's still playing in the Am handled by Jennifer Adsit.

M


----------



## Beverly Burns

Go Purdey! Her son, "Flier" took 2nd in the Derby too.


----------



## 8mmag

Deveron won the Q at Flat River on Friday; (O) Dolores Hoagland, (H) Darrin Mormon to earn his third star...


----------



## C Torinus

Millpond Rough N Rowdy placed 3rd in a 96 dog Open handled by Ty Rorem North Dakota Retriever Club August 24-26, 2012.


----------



## Beverly Burns

Congratulations! That's a show stopper. Big, big accomplishment.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*Golden Retriever Field Trial Results - 2012 *(Page 3)
8/17
Sipping Irish Gold** Derby 2nd DelBay RC (17) MD
Sipping Irish Gold** Derby 3rd LRC (13) MD
Greenfield's Mohawk** Qual JAM Duluth RC (35) MN
Thistle Rock's Je'a Blue Jeans** Derby 2nd Duluth (26)
Morningstar Maia*** Qual *1st* Shrewsbury (13) NJ
Epoch Deveron River** Qual JAM Michiana (34) MI
Sipping Irish Gold** Derby 3rd Michiana (30) 
Heads Up Quarterback Sneak*** Amat JAM East ID (49) ID
Goldstar Ethan** Derby 1st East ID (22) 
Peregrine Sky Sailor** Qual 4th Westchester RC (22) NY
Real Gold Sagamore Kriet** Qual JAM Westchester RC
Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning** Derby 2nd Westchester RC (21)
8/24
Lacrosse KC Southern Belle** O/H Qual JAM Black Hawk (22) WI
LightFarm's Purdey Brown*** Open JAM Lake Champlain (45) NY
Topbrass Linekin's Riptide*** Amat *4th* Lake Champlain (43)
Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet*** Qual *2nd* Lake Champlain (16)
Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning** Derby 3rd Lake Champlain (12)
Topbrass Gotta Lovett** Qual RJAM Mid-Jersey RC (21) NY
Poison Ivy Bonecrusher Ghyllie** Qual JAM Mid-Jersey
Millpond Rough N Rowdy*** Spec AA *3rd* NDak (91) MN
Emeline's Jewel of the Nile** Qual 3rd Empire RC (5) NY
Goldstar Ethan** Derby 2nd Montana RC (15) MT
Trifecta's Shag-edelic*** Open *3rd*Flat River (76) MI
Epoch Deveron River*** Qual *1st* Flat River (21)
8/31
Wynwood's Wild Card** O/H Qual JAM Wolverine (34) MI
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Open *3rd *Mission Valley (89) MT
Sportin' Nitty Gritty*** Amat JAM Mission Valley (68)
Goldstar Ethan** Derby *1st* Mission Valley (25)
RV ATR's Gangstaman*** - Amat JAM Midwest (30) IL
9/7
Brassfire's Full Throttle** Qual JAM MN FTA (42) MN
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby JAM ID RC (22) ID
Rockerin Toon Army For King Kevin** Qual 4th Tulsa RC (29) OK
9/11 - GRCA Natl Spec - MO
*FC-AFC Firemark's Elusive One Open 1st* (52)
RV ATR's Gangstaman*** Open *2nd
*Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** Open *3rd
*Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer*** Open *4th
*Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Open RJAM
Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole*** Open JAM
Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** Open JAM
Firemark's Million Dollar Baby*** Open JAM
Bulrush Yellow Bud*** Open JAM
Thistle Rock's Red Ike *** Open JAM
Trifecta's Shag-edelic*** Open JAM
Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** *Amat 1st* (60)
Topbrass Firestorm*** Amat *2nd*
Bulrush Yellow Bud*** Amat *3rd*
Topbrass Double Dare*** Amat *4th
*Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Amat RJAM
Millpond Rough N Rowdy*** Amat JAM
Things That Are Red for 500*** Amat JAM
Topbrass Carefree Copper*** Amat JAM
Topbrass Hawk's Redwing*** Amat JAM
*FC-AFC Firemark's Elusive One* Amat JAM
Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer Amat JAM
Sorol's Cannonball Express*** *Qual 1st* (68)
Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor*** Qual *2nd*
Topbrass Firestorm*** - Qual 3rd
Greenfield's Mohawk** Qual 4th
Fire in The Sky** Qual RJAM
Wynwood's Wild Card** Qual JAM
Raggedy Run's Time Well Wasted*** Qual JAM
Terlinqua's Leader of the Pack** Qual JAM
Kuventre's Just Like Gene and Roy** Qual JAM
Topbrass Savannah** Qual JAM
Trifecta's Casual Attire** Qual JAM
Peregrine Sky Sailor** Qual JAM
Zaniri's Playing With Fire** Qual JAM
Topbrass I Want To Do It All** Qual JAM
Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning** *Derby 1st *(25)
Smokingold Max O Maverick** Derby *2nd*
Firemark's Sneak Attack** Derby *3rd*
LaCrosse's Logical Weaver** Derby *4th*
Surefire Avenger** Derby RJAM
Surefire Turn Me Loose Zoom** Derby JAM
Rippling Run Allie Allie In Free** Derby JAM
Topbrass I Want To Do It All** Derby JAM
9/14
LaCrosse KC Southern Belle**Qual JAM- WI AFTC (40) WI
*FC Firemark's Rackem and Stackem Casey* Open JAM Willamette (48) OR
Topbrass No Time to Paws*** Open RJAM GRC St Louis (65) MO
Fire in the Sky*** Qual *2nd* GRC St Louis (29)
Trifecta's Casual Attire** Qual JAM GRC St. Louis
Beck's Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah** Derby JAM GRC St Louis (24)
Heads Up Fire In The Hole*** Open RJAM Wood River (78) ID
Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet*** Qual 3rd Shoreline (28) CT
Duso's Bring Me A Dream*** Qual JAM Shoreline
Ali's Cool Hand Luke** Derby JAM Shoreline (23)
9/21
Topbrass Savannah** Qual RJAM Wolverine (19) MI
Sipping Irish Gold** Derby JAM Wolverine (12)
Fireside Smoke on the Water** Derby JAM Wolverine
Rangers Red Desert Banger** Qual JAM MO Valley (19) NE
Trifecta's Good To Go*** O/H Amat RJAM Atlanta RC (41) GA
Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold*** Open JAM OR RFTC (53) OR
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby JAM OR RFTC (18)
Topbrass Rolling Stone** Qual JAM West MT RC (20) MT
Goldstar Ethan** Derby *1st* West MT RC (20)
Greenfield's Mohawk** Qual JAM Watopa RC (33) MN
Brassfire's Full Throttle** Qual JAM Watopa
Ambertrail's Northern Lights** Qual JAM Maine RC (22) ME
BK Picasso** Derby JAM Maine RC (15)
Raggedy Run's Willie Tee** Qual RJAM LRC (24) MD
9/24
BK Picasso** Derby 2nd Pro RTA (12) ME
9/28
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby JAM Sagehens RC (14) CA
Firemark's Frontier Gunrunner** Derby *1st* Spokane (18) WA
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Open JAM Bluebonnet (58) TX
RV ATR's Gangstaman*** Open *3rd* Chippewa (60) WI
Trifecta's Casual Attire** Qual JAM Swamp DC (14) NJ
Goldbriars Copper Bullett*** Amat *3rd* Colonial (38) CT
Peregrine Sky Sailor** Qual JAM Colonial (30)
10/5
Trifecta's Good To Go*** Amat JAM NE TN (35) TN
Topbrass Savannah** Qual RJAM LRC MI (22) MI
Wynwood's Wild Card** Qual JAM LRC MI
Hgoldrockettes Teddy** Qual JAM LRC MI
Surefire Avenger** Derby JAM LRC MI (23)
Top Flight's Cherry Bomb** Derby JAM LRC MI
Redd Man*** Amat JAM Blue Grass (34) KY
Trifecta's Casual Attire *** Qual *1st* Long Island (16) NY
Raggedy Run's Willie Tee*** Qual *2nd* Long Island
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** O/H Amat RJAM Topeka (42) KS
Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold** Open JAM NORCAL (42) CA
Maverick's West Coast Offense*** Qual JAM NORCAL (25) CA
10/12
FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire In The Hole*** O/H Amat JAM (37) CA
Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Amat *2nd* No TX RC (23) TX
Smokingold Max O Maverick ** Derby JAM MS Valley (25) MO


----------



## vanman

RV ATR's Gangstaman***MH amateur jam Midwest FT Club 9/2/12. Son Lightninboltts Duckdoctor** Qual 4th Madison Retriever Club8/3/12.Owner bred on Doc.Both owner trained and handled.!!


----------



## vanman

RV ATR's Gangstaman***MH amateur Amateur jam Midwest FT Club 9/2/12, His son Lightninbolts Duckdoctor**Qual Qual 4and th Madison Retriever Club 8/3/12.Owner trained and handled.


----------



## M. Robinson

Millpond Musket Man Open 3rd....Horseshoe HRC Puslinch Ontario

so that is an Open 2nd 10 days ago and an Open 3rd Sept 2nd.

Both Silk and Rory entered in the Canadian National Open Sept 16. I am not sure if mother/son Goldens have run a National before.

Medie


----------



## tzappia

Way to go Medie!


----------



## Paula Richard

That is awesome Medie. Congratulations.


----------



## Becky Mills

Medie, you and your dogs are on some kind of roll! A huge congratulations and best of luck in the Canadian National!


----------



## Paula Richard

vanman said:


> RV ATR's Gangstaman***MH amateur Amateur jam Midwest FT Club 9/2/12, His son Lightninbolts Duckdoctor**Qual Qual 4and th Madison Retriever Club 8/3/12.Owner trained and handled.


That's great - congratulations!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer

*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
POM-POMS waving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Sue


----------



## AKGOLD

Additional Golden Success

Firemark Frontier Gunrunner **

Derby First at Spokane Retriever Club 2012 9/18/12

Derby Fourth at Fairbanks Retriever Club 2012 July Field Trial # 2 7/5/12


Gerry,

Thank you for keeping this list.


John Carlson


----------



## Paula Richard

AKGOLD said:


> Additional Golden Success
> 
> Firemark Frontier Gunrunner **
> 
> Derby First at Spokane Retriever Club 2012 9/18/12
> 
> Derby Fourth at Fairbanks Retriever Club 2012 July Field Trial # 2 7/5/12
> 
> 
> Gerry,
> 
> Thank you for keeping this list.
> 
> 
> John Carlson


Congratulations John. He's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Judy Myers

I guess I didn't realize you were posting Canadian results on this thread. This is old news, but Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga MH, WC***, Can. WCI, JFTR, QFTR won the Open at the Vancouver Island Retriever Club trial on April 21 and finished his FTCH and AFTCH titles. He also went to the 8th series in the Canadian National Amateur in July.


----------



## tzappia

Judy Myers said:


> I guess I didn't realize you were posting Canadian results on this thread. This is old news, but Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga MH, WC***, Can. WCI, JFTR, QFTR won the Open at the Vancouver Island Retriever Club trial on April 21 and finished his FTCH and AFTCH titles. He also went to the 8th series in the Canadian National Amateur in July.


I have been admiring him at a distance for some time. Very talented, and easy on the eyes.


----------



## Judy Chute

..he just keeps "Treking" on!!


----------



## Laura Weinmann

Gerry,
Did you catch that HRCH Beau Geste Being Ramiroz CDX MH ** WCX CCA VCX was 4th in the OHQ in Vermont at the end of July? And as of this weekend he is major pointed toward his bench championship. Way to go "Manny".

Laura


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Laura Weinmann said:


> Gerry,
> Did you catch that HRCH Beau Geste Being Ramiroz CDX MH ** WCX CCA VCX was 4th in the OHQ in Vermont at the end of July? And as of this weekend he is major pointed toward his bench championship. Way to go "Manny".
> 
> Laura


No, I didn't ... some of these O/H Qs only show up in hunt test results ... and I didn't know this when I started picking up the FT results.

I would *dearly love a volunteer! *who would go over the hunt test results for these additions. I'm already cross-eyed from just following the trial results. Still looking for a volunteer to track the Canadian trial results as well.

If they are sent to me directly at my email address ... I'll find a way to incorporate them into the results already tabulated.


----------



## kcgold

Kaye Fuller handled Topbrass KC No Time To Paws SH *** (Flash) to an Amatuer 2nd at the North Texas Field Trial this weekend.


----------



## vanman

RV ATR's Gangstaman***MH second in Open GRCA son Lightninbolts Duckdoctor*** se cond in Qual. GRCA RV ATR's Gangstaman***MH third in Open at Chippewa Valley fall ft.9/28


----------



## Jennifer Henion

vanman said:


> RV ATR's Gangstaman***MH second in Open GRCA son Lightninbolts Duckdoctor*** se cond in Qual. GRCA RV ATR's Gangstaman***MH second in Open at Chippewa Valley fall ft.9/28


Go Clyde Go!!!


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee

Breeder Brag Alert!


Smokingold Max Q Maverick born 07/09/2011

10/12/2012 Mississippi Valley Retriever Club 2012 Fall Field Trial Derby *JAM* 

09/11/2012 Golden Retriever Club of America National Specialty Field Trial *2nd* 

10/20/12 Lincoln Trail *FIRST PLACE*

Love the Jakelettes they are doing great!


----------



## vanman

That Mavs a keeper for sure.


----------



## Becky Mills

vanman said:


> That Mavs a keeper for sure.


You oughta know cause you've got a couple of keepers yourself.


----------



## fetchtx

Congrats to Kaye and Flash !!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Laura Weinmann said:


> Gerry,
> Did you catch that HRCH Beau Geste Being Ramiroz CDX MH ** WCX CCA VCX was 4th in the OHQ in Vermont at the end of July? And as of this weekend he is major pointed toward his bench championship. Way to go "Manny".
> 
> Laura


No I didn't catch that ... really could use help with the ones that turn up only in the hunt test results. I'll have to go look him up.

Results just posted through 10/12.


----------



## Jiggy

Golden won the 35 dog Derby at Kansas City.

Ram River's Rainbow Royale. Very nice dog.


----------



## BOtterness

Gerry,
I sent you an email with all the placements of Goldens in O/H Quals that were run in conjunction with Hunt Tests. Hope it helps out.
Benita


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*Golden Retriever Field Trial Results - 2012 *(Page 4)

10/19
Sipping Irish Gold**-Derby 2nd No FL (13)
Goldstar Ethan** Derby RJAM No FL
*FC-AFC Firemark's Elusive One* - Amat *2nd* Lincoln Trail (37) KY
Smokingold Max Q Maverick** Derby *1st* Lincoln Trail (33) 
Firemark Antinori Tignanello** Qual JAM Lincoln Trail
Ram River Rainbow Royale** Derby *1st* Kansas City (31) MO
10/26
Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby JAM Prof Ret Trnrs Assn (14) CA
Heads Up Quarterback Sneak *** Amat *3rd* Phoenix RC (28) CA
Topbrass Rolling Stone** Qual 3rd Jax'ville RC (13) FL
Topbrass One More Time Around** Qual 4th Jax'ville
Turbo Steam'n Twilight Dragon** Qual JAM Jax'ville
Goldstar Ethan** Derby 1st Jax'ville (10)
Sipping Irish Gold** Derby 3rd Jax'ville
Topbrass Turbo Don't Ask Why** Derby RJAM Jax'ville
Poison Ivy Bonecrusher Ghyllie** Qual 3rd Women's FTC (25) MD
Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** Amat *2nd* NW Missouri (50) MO
Firemark's Antinori Tignanello** Derby RJAM Memphis ARC(29) TN
Smokingold Max Q Maverick*** Derby JAM Memphis ARC
Millpond's Rough N Rowdy*** Ltd AA JAM Tulsa (57) OK
Rockerin Ballyshannon Warrior Seanach** O/H Qual JAM Tulsa (12) 
Trifecta's Good To Go*** Open *4th* Carolina Piedmont (41) SC
Peregrine Sky Sailor** Qual RJAM Carolina Piedmont (13)
11/2
Peregrine Sky Sailor** Qual 3rd Palmetto (27) SC
Goldstar Ethan** Derby JAM Palmetto (19) 
Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** Ltd AA JAM Metro Alliance (54) TX
Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot*** O/H Amat JAM Metro Alliance (40)
Ram River Rainbow Royale** Derby JAM (33)
11/30
Sipping Irish Gold** Derby RJAM Snowbird (35) GA
12/7
Topbrass Savannah** Qual JAM Tallokas (27) GA
Goldstar Ethan** Derby 3rd Tallokas (39)


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Can someone confirm that the last trial of 2012 was 12/7? That's what my Entry Express search showed.

I have not yet blended in Benita's list of dogs that only turned up under the hunt test listings.

The total list is too long to put in one post ... so I'll try to paste it into a Word file, which I can then put into a pdf file, and I'll be happy to send the total list to anyone who's interested in having hit ... but contact me through my regular email address shown in my signature ... since it probably won't fit in a PM either.

So ... who's volunteering for 2013?


----------



## JKOttman

Gerry we pulled together a report for the entire year for Glenda Brown for inclusion in the Golden Retriever magazine. Would you like a copy? The last FT of the year was Piney woods on 12/14/2012. Josie


----------



## Tom D

Congratulations to Team Shag and Lydia Rustmann for their 2012 Top 5 Golden Male Open achievement..


----------



## Bait

Tom D said:


> Congratulations to Team Shag and Lydia Rustmann for their 2012 Top 5 Golden Male Open achievement..


Congrats, Team Shag and Lydia!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

BTW, Josie also was able to pull together a list of all the new QAA Goldens in 2012 ... it seemed to me like it was a really good year for Goldens, and it WAS! There were 24 new QAA Goldens in 2012!

Very impressive. If that rate were maintained, in just four years there would be nearly 100 QAA Goldens! That would be pretty incredible, I think.


----------



## paigekjones

Gerry Clinchy said:


> *Golden Retriever Field Trial Results - 2012 *(Page 3)
> 8/17
> Sipping Irish Gold** Derby 2nd DelBay RC (17) MD
> Sipping Irish Gold** Derby 3rd LRC (13) MD
> Greenfield's Mohawk** Qual JAM Duluth RC (35) MN
> Thistle Rock's Je'a Blue Jeans** Derby 2nd Duluth (26)
> Morningstar Maia*** Qual *1st* Shrewsbury (13) NJ
> Epoch Deveron River** Qual JAM Michiana (34) MI
> Sipping Irish Gold** Derby 3rd Michiana (30)
> Heads Up Quarterback Sneak*** Amat JAM East ID (49) ID
> Goldstar Ethan** Derby 1st East ID (22)
> Peregrine Sky Sailor** Qual 4th Westchester RC (22) NY
> Real Gold Sagamore Kriet** Qual JAM Westchester RC
> Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning** Derby 2nd Westchester RC (21)
> 8/24
> Lacrosse KC Southern Belle** O/H Qual JAM Black Hawk (22) WI
> LightFarm's Purdey Brown*** Open JAM Lake Champlain (45) NY
> Topbrass Linekin's Riptide*** Amat *4th* Lake Champlain (43)
> Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet*** Qual *2nd* Lake Champlain (16)
> Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning** Derby 3rd Lake Champlain (12)
> Topbrass Gotta Lovett** Qual RJAM Mid-Jersey RC (21) NY
> Poison Ivy Bonecrusher Ghyllie** Qual JAM Mid-Jersey
> Millpond Rough N Rowdy*** Spec AA *3rd* NDak (91) MN
> Emeline's Jewel of the Nile** Qual 3rd Empire RC (5) NY
> Goldstar Ethan** Derby 2nd Montana RC (15) MT
> Trifecta's Shag-edelic*** Open *3rd*Flat River (76) MI
> Epoch Deveron River*** Qual *1st* Flat River (21)
> 8/31
> Wynwood's Wild Card** O/H Qual JAM Wolverine (34) MI
> Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Open *3rd *Mission Valley (89) MT
> Sportin' Nitty Gritty*** Amat JAM Mission Valley (68)
> Goldstar Ethan** Derby *1st* Mission Valley (25)
> RV ATR's Gangstaman*** - Amat JAM Midwest (30) IL
> 9/7
> Brassfire's Full Throttle** Qual JAM MN FTA (42) MN
> Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby JAM ID RC (22) ID
> Rockerin Toon Army For King Kevin** Qual 4th Tulsa RC (29) OK
> 9/11 - GRCA Natl Spec - MO
> *FC-AFC Firemark's Elusive One Open 1st* (52)
> RV ATR's Gangstaman*** Open *2nd
> *Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** Open *3rd
> *Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer*** Open *4th
> *Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Open RJAM
> Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole*** Open JAM
> Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** Open JAM
> Firemark's Million Dollar Baby*** Open JAM
> Bulrush Yellow Bud*** Open JAM
> Thistle Rock's Red Ike *** Open JAM
> Trifecta's Shag-edelic*** Open JAM
> Special Touch's Satchacrazy Bailey Mae*** *Amat 1st* (60)
> Topbrass Firestorm*** Amat *2nd*
> Bulrush Yellow Bud*** Amat *3rd*
> Topbrass Double Dare*** Amat *4th
> *Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Amat RJAM
> Millpond Rough N Rowdy*** Amat JAM
> Things That Are Red for 500*** Amat JAM
> Topbrass Carefree Copper*** Amat JAM
> Topbrass Hawk's Redwing*** Amat JAM
> *FC-AFC Firemark's Elusive One* Amat JAM
> Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer Amat JAM
> Sorol's Cannonball Express*** *Qual 1st* (68)
> Lightninbolt's Duck Doctor*** Qual *2nd*
> Topbrass Firestorm*** - Qual 3rd
> Greenfield's Mohawk** Qual 4th
> Fire in The Sky** Qual RJAM
> Wynwood's Wild Card** Qual JAM
> Raggedy Run's Time Well Wasted*** Qual JAM
> Terlinqua's Leader of the Pack** Qual JAM
> Kuventre's Just Like Gene and Roy** Qual JAM
> Topbrass Savannah** Qual JAM
> Trifecta's Casual Attire** Qual JAM
> Peregrine Sky Sailor** Qual JAM
> Zaniri's Playing With Fire** Qual JAM
> Topbrass I Want To Do It All** Qual JAM
> Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning** *Derby 1st *(25)
> Smokingold Max O Maverick** Derby *2nd*
> Firemark's Sneak Attack** Derby *3rd*
> LaCrosse's Logical Weaver** Derby *4th*
> Surefire Avenger** Derby RJAM
> Surefire Turn Me Loose Zoom** Derby JAM
> Rippling Run Allie Allie In Free** Derby JAM
> Topbrass I Want To Do It All** Derby JAM
> 9/14
> LaCrosse KC Southern Belle**Qual JAM- WI AFTC (40) WI
> *FC Firemark's Rackem and Stackem Casey* Open JAM Willamette (48) OR
> Topbrass No Time to Paws*** Open RJAM GRC St Louis (65) MO
> Fire in the Sky*** Qual *2nd* GRC St Louis (29)
> Trifecta's Casual Attire** Qual JAM GRC St. Louis
> Beck's Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah** Derby JAM GRC St Louis (24)
> Heads Up Fire In The Hole*** Open RJAM Wood River (78) ID
> Trifecta's Steeplechase Bet*** Qual 3rd Shoreline (28) CT
> Duso's Bring Me A Dream*** Qual JAM Shoreline
> Ali's Cool Hand Luke** Derby JAM Shoreline (23)
> 9/21
> Topbrass Savannah** Qual RJAM Wolverine (19) MI
> Sipping Irish Gold** Derby JAM Wolverine (12)
> Fireside Smoke on the Water** Derby JAM Wolverine
> Rangers Red Desert Banger** Qual JAM MO Valley (19) NE
> Trifecta's Good To Go*** O/H Amat RJAM Atlanta RC (41) GA
> Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold*** Open JAM OR RFTC (53) OR
> Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby JAM OR RFTC (18)
> Topbrass Rolling Stone** Qual JAM West MT RC (20) MT
> Goldstar Ethan** Derby *1st* West MT RC (20)
> Greenfield's Mohawk** Qual JAM Watopa RC (33) MN
> Brassfire's Full Throttle** Qual JAM Watopa
> Ambertrail's Northern Lights** Qual JAM Maine RC (22) ME
> BK Picasso** Derby JAM Maine RC (15)
> Raggedy Run's Willie Tee** Qual RJAM LRC (24) MD
> 9/24
> BK Picasso** Derby 2nd Pro RTA (12) ME
> 9/28
> Heads Up Semper Live Strong** Derby JAM Sagehens RC (14) CA
> Firemark's Frontier Gunrunner** Derby *1st* Spokane (18) WA
> Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Open JAM Bluebonnet (58) TX
> RV ATR's Gangstaman*** Open *3rd* Chippewa (60) WI
> Trifecta's Casual Attire** Qual JAM Swamp DC (14) NJ
> Goldbriars Copper Bullett*** Amat *3rd* Colonial (38) CT
> Peregrine Sky Sailor** Qual JAM Colonial (30)
> 10/5
> Trifecta's Good To Go*** Amat JAM NE TN (35) TN
> Topbrass Savannah** Qual RJAM LRC MI (22) MI
> Wynwood's Wild Card** Qual JAM LRC MI
> Hgoldrockettes Teddy** Qual JAM LRC MI
> Surefire Avenger** Derby JAM LRC MI (23)
> Top Flight's Cherry Bomb** Derby JAM LRC MI
> Redd Man*** Amat JAM Blue Grass (34) KY
> Trifecta's Casual Attire *** Qual *1st* Long Island (16) NY
> Raggedy Run's Willie Tee*** Qual *2nd* Long Island
> Topbrass No Time To Paws*** O/H Amat RJAM Topeka (42) KS
> Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold** Open JAM NORCAL (42) CA
> Maverick's West Coast Offense*** Qual JAM NORCAL (25) CA
> 10/12
> FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire In The Hole*** O/H Amat JAM (37) CA
> Topbrass No Time To Paws*** Amat *2nd* No TX RC (23) TX
> Smokingold Max O Maverick ** Derby JAM MS Valley (25) MO


Looking for the 8/2 Madison retriever club There were at least two goldens who either placed or jammed.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Paige, you are correct ... the results for 8/2 somehow got missed ...
8/2
Lightninbolts Duck Doctor *** - Qual 4th - Madison River -WI (26)
Lacrosse KC Southern Belle** - Qual JAM -Madison River
Topbrass Call in the Reserves ** Qual JAM - Madison River
Talin's Heart Act To Follow*** - Amat RJAM - Alaska - AK (21)
Rockerin Toon Army for King Kevin*** - Qual *2nd* - Ft. Collins - CO (25)
Wildfire Ready for Trouble ** - Qual JAM - Cent MN (52)
Thistle Rock's Je'a Blue Jeans** - Derby JAM - Cent MN (38)
Goldstar Ethan** - Derby JAM - Salt Lake UT (22)
Heads Up Fire in the Hole*** - Amat RJAM - Northwest RC - WA (40)
Topbrass Liberty Belle III*** - Amat JAM - Northwest RC


----------



## paigekjones

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Paige, you are correct ... the results for 8/2 somehow got missed ...
> 8/2
> Lightninbolts Duck Doctor *** - Qual 4th - Madison River -WI (26)
> Lacrosse KC Southern Belle** - Qual JAM -Madison River
> Topbrass Call in the Reserves ** Qual JAM - Madison River
> Talin's Heart Act To Follow*** - Amat RJAM - Alaska - AK (21)
> Rockerin Toon Army for King Kevin*** - Qual *2nd* - Ft. Collins - CO (25)
> Wildfire Ready for Trouble ** - Qual JAM - Cent MN (52)
> Thistle Rock's Je'a Blue Jeans** - Derby JAM - Cent MN (38)
> Goldstar Ethan** - Derby JAM - Salt Lake UT (22)
> Heads Up Fire in the Hole*** - Amat RJAM - Northwest RC - WA (40)
> Topbrass Liberty Belle III*** - Amat JAM - Northwest RC


Hi Gerry, it caught my eye because I ran that q and was looking for it in your post :razz:


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Just when you thought this thread was running out of steam ... I just double-checked with Charles Jones, and there were *2n* Goldens who achieved QAA status in 2012. That is the highest # of any year since 2000. That number was equalled in 2002, 2004, and 2010 ... but no year since 2000 have there been more than 28.

Since 2000, 299 Goldens reached QAA status; but only 200 of them were born after 1999.

Of the 299 Goldens who became QAA, 15 (about 5%) went on to become FC; 19 (about 6%) went on to become AFC.

This information is taken from Charles Jones' website: http://www.undeniablegoldens.com/RecentAllAge.html

This is the list Charles provided of the QAA Goldens for 2012:

Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlinqua
ATR Doc Holiday
Epoch Deveron River, MH, CCA, WCX
Fire in the Sky
Gentleman Hunter of Beggars Creek at Briarwood
Hgolderockettes Teddy
Lacrosse KC's Don't Mess With Texas
Lightninbolt Duck Doctor
Maverick's West Coast Offense, MH, WCX
Morningstar Maia CD, MH, CCA, WCX
Raggedy Run's Willie Tee, MH
Raggedy Run's Time Well Wasted, MH, CCA, WCX
Real Gold Maxie, SH, MX, MXB, MXJ, MXJB, WCX
Real Gold Sagamore Kriet, MH
Redd Man
Rockerin Toonarmy For King Kevin, SH
Sorol's Cannonball Express, WCX
Surf 'n Turf Hit the Sauce Jack, CD, MH
The Sunday Swimmer
Thistle Rock's Red Ike, MH, WCX
Topbrass Carefree Copper
Topbrass Chipotle, CD, RN, MH
Topbrass Firestorm
Topbrass Forman Bound and Thunderstruck, JH
Topbrass Hawk's Redwing, JH, CCA, WCX
Topbrass Liberty Belle III, CD, MH, CCA, WCX
Trifecta's Casual Attire, MH, WCX
Wood Dale's Magnum Murdock, JH

Congratulations to all!


----------



## vanman

RV ATR's Gangstaman amateur jam Mississippi Valley spring ft.Max q Maverick derby 3rdl same trial.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee

Topbrass Carefree Copper***
2nd Place in the Open at Midddle Tennessee Trial on 4/14/13
at the age of 3 years and 3 months


----------



## Judy Chute

...  ....awesome!!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Shouldn't we start a new thread for 2013?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Correction: there were 26 new QAA Goldens for 2012, not 28.

Watch for an upcoming article in the GR News from Glenda.


----------

